# Mail - Message envoyé apparaissent dans boite de réception



## liobarth (25 Mai 2014)

Bonjour

Lorsque je répond a un mail ma réponse apparait 2 fois dans la boite de réception. Est ce normale ?

Que les mails envoyés soient dans éléments envoyés je comprend mais pourquoi dans la boite de réception ?


----------



## pascalformac (26 Mai 2014)

plein de sujets sur ce genre de choses

quel logiciel?
quel OS?

*SI* il s'agit de Mail
(ce qui n'est *pas* évident, ca pourrait etre redaction sur site , comme autre logiciel comme thunderbird entourage ou autre)

refaire l'indexation de Mail
soit methode dans Mail ( BAL/reconstruire)
soit methode " envelope index"

traité dans des dizaines de sujets
details  variant selon OS utilisé
non précisé non plus


----------



## Sly54 (26 Mai 2014)

Bonjour,

En complément de ce que proposes pascal, vérifie un point dans les préférences de Mail : dans l'onglet Rédaction, est-ce que _Automatiquement m'ajouter en cc_ est coché ?? Si oui, alors décoche le


----------



## liobarth (26 Mai 2014)

Oui il s'agit bien de mail.
Et non la case m'ajouter automatiquement en cc n'est pas cochée.

J'ai regarder sur le forum mais je n'ai pas trouvée de post sur ça.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h00 ----------

J'ai OS X 10.9.3


----------



## pascalformac (26 Mai 2014)

liobarth a dit:


> Oui il s'agit bien de mail-
> 
> J'ai OS X 10.9.3


donc refaire l'indexation


pascalformac a dit:


> plein de sujets sur ce genre de choses
> refaire l'indexation de Mail
> soit methode dans Mail ( BAL/reconstruire)
> soit methode " envelope index"
> ...


 le ou les envel*op*e index  sont dans le dossier Maildata
exemple
*Maison*/Bibliotheque/Mail/V2/MailData/Envelope Index


----------



## Sly54 (26 Mai 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> *Maison*/Bibliotheque/Mail/V2/MailData/Envelope Index


La bibliothèque de *ta* maison est masquée par défaut.
Pour y accéder, maintenir la touche *alt* enfoncée et aller dans le menu _Aller_ du Finder.


----------



## liobarth (26 Mai 2014)

Et ça consiste a faire quoi indexation ?
Comment je dois faire ?


----------



## pascalformac (26 Mai 2014)

expliqué déjà deux fois  dans ce fil 

ainsi que dans des dizaines de fils
menu BAL/reconstruire

ou
 manip " envelope index"
( Mail fermé  les virer relancer Mail)


----------



## liobarth (26 Mai 2014)

Menu BAL reconstruire c grisé
Et méthode manuelle j'ai fais mais résous pas le problème
J'ai toujours les message envoyée en double dans la boîte de réceptions


----------



## pascalformac (26 Mai 2014)

liobarth a dit:


> Menu BAL reconstruire c grisé


il faut selectionner une BAL , pas un groupe de bal



> J'ai toujours les message envoyée en double dans la boîte de réceptions


regarder les entêtes pour voir si par hasard TU es es destinataire


----------



## liobarth (26 Mai 2014)

non je ne suis pas en destinataire

j'ai remarqué que si je décoche dans préférence "citez le texte original" je ne recoit que une seule copie du message envoyé, mais ça je pense que c normale pour permettre de suivre la conversation.

J'aimerai quand meme régler le problème c'est chiant ça prend de la place et c pas trop pratique


----------



## pascalformac (26 Mai 2014)

liobarth a dit:


> non je ne suis pas en destinataire
> 
> j'ai remarqué que si je décoche dans préférence "citez le texte original" je ne recoit que une seule copie du message envoyé, mais ça je pense que c normale pour permettre de suivre la conversation


très bizarre tout ca
car qu'on cite ou pas tu n'as PAS à recevoir quoique ce soit sauf si tu as réglé pour

maintenant il y a une autre possibilité
qui est que tu  héritas de cette configuration suite à un changement d'OS avec preservation de comptes mac et réencodage ( pour rendre compatible mavericks)  et réencodage  légerement foiré

foirage très courant depuis les débuts d'OSX  et upgrade migration ( en general c'est contacts calendriers et mail)  , mais particulierement avec  réencodage pour Mail mavericks et...gmail
(du moins les premières versions)


----------



## liobarth (26 Mai 2014)

ben écoute j'ai acheté un nouveau macbook pro et installer mon adresse mail dans mail c'est tout
et je me suis rendu compte que lorsque je répond a un mail ça v dans boite de réception

mais si j'envois moi un mail il ne va pas dans boite de réception, c'est uniquement lors de la réponse


----------



## pascalformac (26 Mai 2014)

bon on repart depuis les bases
*c'est quel email ( chez qui) et quel type ( pop imap)

car en imap on peut modifier  parfois sans faire gaffe le comportement de certaines boites

* de quand datent tes dernieres maintenances
( par exemple  verification- reparation des permissions)
A faire  de temps en temps et en particulier après des mal Apple ou installd'une appli  via installeur

il est possible que tu te trouves avec un ou deux fichiers de réglages nazes ( dans MailData  ou dans les preferences)


----------



## liobarth (26 Mai 2014)

alors il s'agit de l'application mail
fournisseur internet orange
compte imap hotmail

maintenance jamais fais


----------



## pascalformac (27 Mai 2014)

test puisque t'es en imap

créer un comte utilisateur mac test
et sur cette session 2
configurer cet "hotmail" ( hotmail n'existe plus c'est outlook)

à 99 % ca passe

il restera ensuite à nettoyer session1


----------



## liobarth (27 Mai 2014)

J'ai supprimer et re créer le compte
Ça ne change rien


----------



## pascalformac (27 Mai 2014)

j'ai parlé d'un autre compte utilisateur du *MAC*


----------



## liobarth (27 Mai 2014)

Ah j'avais pas compris
Mais quand tu dis nettoyer la session 1 ça signifie quoi ?
J'ai un seul compte actuellement sur le mac.
Je ne pourrais pas supprimer le compte administrateur ?


----------



## pascalformac (27 Mai 2014)

fais confiance 
ton problème est un grand classique
( sauf qu'il est décrit pas en detail)

il s'agit de TESTER mail sur une autre session
à 99% ca marche parfaitement

et ensuite on nettoyera Mail de session1


----------



## liobarth (27 Mai 2014)

J'ai utiliser le compte inviter
Configurer mail et même résultat mail envoyée en double dans boîte de réception.


----------



## pascalformac (27 Mai 2014)

autre angle

comme est ce dans le compte en LIGNE?
car si ca se trouve le couac est en face


----------



## liobarth (27 Mai 2014)

Quand tu dis en ligne ? C'est sur le site hotmail?

La il n'y a aucun problème
Mais les mails ne sont pas ranger par conversation comme dans mails.


----------



## pascalformac (28 Mai 2014)

liobarth a dit:


> Quand tu dis en ligne ? C'est sur le site hotmail?
> 
> La il n'y a aucun problème
> Mais les mails ne sont pas ranger par conversation comme dans mails.





liobarth a dit:


> J'ai utiliser le compte inviter
> Configurer mail et même résultat mail envoyée en double dans boîte de réception.



ces deux posts me font penser à justement un détail

le réglage par conversation justement!

c'est peut etre tout simplement ca

essaye les divers options là dessus
dans les preferences Mail presentation
( menu mail/preferences/presentation)
c'est peut etre l'affaire " messages associés"


et aussi  ensuite dans le menu mail
menu Presentation
organiser par conversation/ne pas organiser
developper /ne pas developper


----------



## liobarth (29 Mai 2014)

Super ça fonctionne enfin
J'ai décochée "message associes" 
Ça veut dire quoi d'ailleurs l'option message associe ?


----------



## pascalformac (29 Mai 2014)

ouuff

c'est donc bien une affaire de présentation !

ben messages associés c'est assez clair 
et expliqué dans l'aide ( suffit de cliquer le?)
je cite


> Inclure les messages associés
> Inclut les messages associés à partir dautres boîtes aux lettres lors de laffichage dune conversation.


coché ca  montre les AUTRES messages ...liés à ce message là
(  la chaine de messages  liés à cette correspondance)
c'est pratique  si les gens ne "recitent pas " ou si messages eparpillés dans le temps et 25 boites de rangements

--------
Tu as été aidé, à ton tour d'aider.

Aide les suivants qui auraient un problème similaire.
Comment?
Cliquer "résolu"
( via le menu "outils de la discussion", en haut à droite)


----------

